# Hello from AZ



## Rick McGuire (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, I've lurked on these forums for a while, but decided that I might as well make an account if I'm going to spend so much time here. A little about me, I got into music thanks to my parents, public school, and the internet. I've played drums for about a decade now. Orchestras, concert bands, jazz bands, marching bands, choirs, etc. If anyone needed someone to hit I drum growing up I was usually there. At first, I had aspirations to be a percussionist in a big symphony orchestra but decided I'd be happier composing/orchestrating. Drums are more of a hobby for me now. I've been studying composition seriously with private teachers for a little over a year now. Trying to transfer to a university for composition in the Fall. Everything is kind of just in a waiting game right now and it's killing me haha. That's a little about me. I'm looking forward to learning from the very talented people here.


----------



## Jonny G (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Rick! I just kinda got here myself.


----------



## douggibson (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice. I was from Phoenix originally. Where in AZ are you ?
Both ASU, and UofA have respectable music programs.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 4, 2018)

douggibson said:


> Nice. I was from Phoenix originally. Where in AZ are you ?
> Both ASU, and UofA have respectable music programs.



Lived in Tucson for about two years now. Originally I'm from Flagstaff. I was actually at UofA for a semester studying percussion but decided to transfer to cc to save money and focus on composing


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 4, 2018)

Should add I applied to USC, NYU, and CCNY for composition. Need to get out of AZ haha


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 4, 2018)

Pima CC has some nice intro theory classes if you need them, and they'll apply to UofA.

But yeah, Tucson music scene isn't real dynamic. 

.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 4, 2018)

Jack Weaver said:


> Pima CC has some nice intro theory classes if you need them, and they'll apply to UofA.
> 
> .


Already taken first two years of theory and AP Music Theory in high school. But yeah I agree, they're great. I think everyone that doesn't have money should do the cc to university route. Pima to UofA is obviously pretty popular down here.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 4, 2018)

@Jack Weaver are you from Tucson as well?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 4, 2018)

Currently, yes. Probably only until June, though. 

.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2018)

Bear Down!

UA Alum...Go Cats


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2018)

A lot of good musicians have come out of the UA, and every place has distractions, it's up to you to be motivated and location has little to do with that. There are some fine players living in Tucson who can provide motivation up to a certain level. Shithole is perspective, i really like Tucson, beautiful mountains, generally good weather, though it is not the place I currently wish to live in.

BTW Pike's Peak is in Colorado... MT. Lemon or maybe its Kitt Peak you are referring to.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 4, 2018)

Ok we good now I know you are a Sun Gerbil....

btw i have never hated ASU...I'm usually above that...usually.


----------



## douggibson (Apr 4, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Ok we good now I know you are a Sun Gerbil....
> 
> btw i have never hated ASU...I'm usually above that...usually.



Sure, but you are from NYC. I grew up with that stuff. It's sort of like saying "You know why New Yorkers are so depressed ? Because the light at the end of the tunnel is New Jersey"


----------



## Geoff Grace (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome @Rick McGuire. I'm another ASU alumnus (shoutout to @douggibson), although I studied orchestration and conducting at USC. Most of the faculty from my time period is long gone, so I don't have much to add regarding where to study now other than that you'll probably make better connections for future work in California.

I'd also be surprised if any of the music programs in Arizona today were better than those at USC or UCLA. Certainly during my college tenure, USC was far better—except for the facilities, which were tremendous at ASU (Gammage Auditorium, abundant practice rooms, etc.).

Best,

Geoff


----------



## fiestared (Apr 5, 2018)

Rick McGuire said:


> Hi everyone, I've lurked on these forums for a while, but decided that I might as well make an account if I'm going to spend so much time here. A little about me, I got into music thanks to my parents, public school, and the internet. I've played drums for about a decade now. Orchestras, concert bands, jazz bands, marching bands, choirs, etc. If anyone needed someone to hit I drum growing up I was usually there. At first, I had aspirations to be a percussionist in a big symphony orchestra but decided I'd be happier composing/orchestrating. Drums are more of a hobby for me now. I've been studying composition seriously with private teachers for a little over a year now. Trying to transfer to a university for composition in the Fall. Everything is kind of just in a waiting game right now and it's killing me haha. That's a little about me. I'm looking forward to learning from the very talented people here.


Hi Rick, I have been to AZ a long time ago, good memories there, very hot area, I remember the Mex food in Phoenix...Welcome to this addictive forum.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 5, 2018)

douggibson said:


> Little bit of trivia: John Williams studied at UofA in the 50's.
> 
> The good thing about Tucson is that there is nothing to distract you from your studies.
> It's a total shithole (to quote the pres.) of a place. Pikes Peak is cool, and so are the airplane "boneyards",
> ...



Yeah that's true, the only thing in Tucson to do is pretty much hiking. Hiking in the heat is not my idea of a good time. When I applied to USC I said I wanted to study with Frank Ticheli (played so many of his pieces in wind ensemble in high school, definitely one of my heroes). Other schools I was pretty generic, but I had strong recommendations from my private teachers, and I'd say a solid portfolio. My apps were only for undergrad too, so I think I have a good shot. Just waiting and waiting right now. I think I'd prefer NYU over USC as the bachelor's there has an emphasis in film scoring...USC is just concert composition. CCNY is more like audio engineering, but seems like an impressive "rare find" program compared to some other schools I looked at. TBH I would just like to get out of Tucson haha.


----------



## Rick McGuire (Apr 5, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Welcome @Rick McGuire. I'm another ASU alumnus (shoutout to @douggibson), although I studied orchestration and conducting at USC. Most of the faculty from my time period is long gone, so I don't have much to add regarding where to study now other than that you'll probably make better connections for future work in California.
> 
> I'd also be surprised if any of the music programs in Arizona today were better than those at USC or UCLA. Certainly during my college tenure, USC was far better—except for the facilities, which were tremendous at ASU (Gammage Auditorium, abundant practice rooms, etc.).
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff! Great to meet you. Nice to see so many AZ folks. I'm sure USC has a better music program than the AZ schools. My one semester at UofA was fun, great percussion faculty. Hard to get a practice room from time to time with such a big studio class. UofA's comp program didn't really appeal to me. Seemed like too many hoops to jump through just to even be apart of it. Right now I'm trying to get out of AZ. I applied for transfer to USC, NYU, and CCNY. I'm just at PCC in Tucson for the time being. Gammage is amazing. I did all-state orchestra there. Incredible facility. Would love to go back some time


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 5, 2018)

I live on the other side of the tracks in NM. I hope the skies have been bluer in AZ than they have been here the last 3 years... it's like living in Seattle... or so I'm told! Greetings, anyway!


----------

